# Adobe Audition + Guitar Pro + EZDrummer??



## AgileLefty

ok first off, i'm a COMPLETE noob when it comes to drums or drum programs. this is basically what i want to know.


can i import the .midi drum file from Guitar Pro (mute the other instruments) into Adobe Audition and then change the sounds by using EZDrummer?

i've heard you can somehow transpose the fake sounding .midi drums from Guitar Pro by using EZDrummer.

the only thing i want to do is use the drum tracks from guitar pro as "backing tracks" for me to jam along with and use for practice. i'm not lookin to actually create original drum tracks hear, just want to change the sound of the .midi Guitar Pro drums. 

thanks in advance for any help, i appreciate it


----------



## TomAwesome

That will work just fine. Export the Guitar Pro MIDI, import it into Audition, and run the drum MIDI track through EZ Drummer. That's exactly how my band gets our drum tracks "recorded" except we're not using Adobe.


----------



## Ruins

if you figure out how to extract the drums or any other midi stuff that you made there with sequencer please let me know.
i tried the mix down options and selecting the aria of what i want to be mixed down etc and nothing seems to work i failed to get the generated audio by sequencer captured/extracted/saved.


----------



## B36arin

Does Adobe Audition support VST plugins? I had it ages ago, and then I don't think it could run VSTs. But it might have changed since then.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I have adobe audition 1.5 and 3.0, they both support VSTs.


----------



## AgileLefty

NegaTiveXero said:


> I have adobe audition 1.5 and 3.0, they both support VSTs.


 

ok, i have 2.0 so i'm assuming it supports them as well.

now how do i get EZ Drummer to play the .midi guitar pro files from within Audition. like i said in the OP, i'm a complete noob when it comes to this stuff


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I have no idea how to do that, I just use fruity loops.


----------



## Ruins

B36arin said:


> Does Adobe Audition support VST plugins? I had it ages ago, and then I don't think it could run VSTs. But it might have changed since then.





NegaTiveXero said:


> I have adobe audition 1.5 and 3.0, they both support VSTs.





AgileLefty said:


> ok, i have 2.0 so i'm assuming it supports them as well.
> 
> now how do i get EZ Drummer to play the .midi guitar pro files from within Audition. like i said in the OP, i'm a complete noob when it comes to this stuff



yes it does, the 1.0, 2.0 supportetVST effects only the 3.0 support VSTi too but it has crappy sequencer just very lame piano role.
i have failed to figure out how to import midi and force it to be played in there or the garbage i wrote in the piano role of the sequencer to export as midi not to mention to export audio...


----------



## MF_Kitten

last time i used adobe audition, it had no midi instrument support at all, so if that's anything like now, it won't work at all.


----------



## AgileLefty

so what's my best bet here guys? get fruity loops and import .midi files from guitarpro into it then use EZ drummer to change the sounds from within fruity loops?

seems like everywhere i ask, people say fruity loops is the easiest to work with. and for what i wanna do, which isn't very complex at all, seems like the smartest route to go

all i want is to make the guitar pro drums more realistic sounding like the drums i've heard from EZ drummer. i can't take the video gameish sound of the .midi drums anymore!!

haha!


----------



## Ruins

fruity loops or what ever DAW you want as long as it can open midi files and work with them.
personally i use Sonar for that. great program made to work with midi and recording. i could say the same about cubase but i get along much better in sonar when it comes to midi stuff.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

AgileLefty said:


> i've heard you can somehow transpose the fake sounding .midi drums from Guitar Pro by using EZDrummer.



100% true, my old band used to do it and it worked a treat


----------



## B36arin

If you want to record additional tracks to the drums in Audition, you can import the drums as MIDI into Fruity Loops, export the audio from FL and then import the finished drum track into Audition  It's a pain if you want to change stuff all the time, but if you're only copying GP drum tracks it should work just fine


----------



## HikaruGunner

AgileLefty said:


> i've heard you can somehow transpose the fake sounding .midi drums from Guitar Pro by using EZDrummer.





Scar Symmetry said:


> 100% true, my old band used to do it and it worked a treat



Can please someone explain how to do that? I'm trying to change the midi track of a music in guitar pro from RSE (from guitar pro) to ezdrummer.


----------



## t3sser4ct

I have FL Studio 7, Adobe Audition 3, and all versions of DfH (Superior 1 & 2, EZDrummer). I've messed with EZDrummer and Audition a bit, but I never got it to work correctly. Everyone I've talked to said they had nothing but trouble with the two. Frankly, I'm a little disappointed with Audition in general, and I'm planning to switch to ProTools as soon as I replace my recording computer.

You can use any MIDI file with DfH as long as your host supports it, but you might have to transpose the hits if the mapping is off. My recommendation is to use a simple host with a sequencer (FL Studio works best for me) to program the drums and export to WAV, then use Adobe Audition to mix the project.

By the way, if anyone is interested, I made an EZDrummer DfH template so each hit has it's own channel in the sequencer.

Here's a screenshot: http://i38.tinypic.com/28jcu9z.png


----------



## Alexdeliverance

if you cracked audition the vst support could be missing, tried it once and i had no vst support. it was like the demo but that would expire


----------



## t3sser4ct

I'm talking about the licensed version. VST support works fine (I use lots of effects all the time), but for some reason EZDrummer doesn't work quite right, though it's been a while since I tried. I haven't tried any other VST instruments, though.


----------

